
Gittup: an entire(-ish) linux distribution in git - mynameislegion
http://gittup.org/gittup/
======
Koshkin
> _A linux distribution is just a collection of packages._

And a book is just a stack of paper.

------
tf2manu994
This looks really neat but trying to understand it is doing my head in

